# DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-(



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Guys... 
I know "SEARCH" is my friend.... but it really doesn't like me.








Which cable is required for the VAG-COM / EOS hookup. 
HEX-CAN HEX-BUS ?

IDK I can't find the info I once had.








Thanks for any help.
Also- The reason I need it is because I need to disable DRL's mainly, installing HID's ; does anyone know of any other way to disable them without the use of the VAG software?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (passat06boi)*

Good luck on that. I tried to ask my service guy to disable the DRL during my last service. They told me they were unable to do so simply by giving me a lame excuse. I was going to suggest to them to unmark that DRL option via Vag Com, but resisted. 
Anyway, you don't need to disable the DRL mainly for installing the HIDs. I've using the HIDs since January without disabling the DRLs. It's been more than 6 months now and been fine.


_Modified by darien at 8:13 AM 7-12-2007_


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks D.








can you email me at [email protected] about the module?
Thanks.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Anyway, you don't need to disable the DRL mainly for installing the HIDs. I've using the HIDs since January without disabling the DRLs. It's been more than 6 months now and been fine.

You don't need to _disable_ them, but you *do need to change settings*, either to make your low beams on at FULL as DRLs (instead of partial power, which burns out your HID ballasts or bulbs), OR change the DRLs to be a different light, such as your fog lights.
Both of these can be done with VAG-COM (btw, you need the CAN interface for the Eos)
William
PS. I personally like the *extra safety of having lights always running*. I have changed my DRLs to fog lights, but then I use automatic lights to make my low beams come on every time. Interestingly, the DRLs don't come on unless I turn OFF the low beams (or turn on fogs manually, but then the DRL indicator is not on)


_Modified by kghia at 10:49 AM 7-11-2007_


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_
Which cable is required for the VAG-COM / EOS hookup. 
HEX-CAN HEX-BUS ?
Also- The reason I need it is because I need to disable DRL's mainly, installing HID's ; does anyone know of any other way to disable them without the use of the VAG software?









You need a VAG-COM cable that is CAN capable - either the Hex-USB+CAN, the HEX-COM+CAN, or the Micro-CAN. The latter is good only on CAN-BUS vehicles. The first two are good for all 1996+ VWs/Audis/etc.
Disabling the DRLs is easy by using the long-coding feature of the VAG-COM software. 
edit - changed USB to CAN










_Modified by owr084 at 5:59 PM 7-11-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (owr084)*

close, but you have the abbreviations mixed-up
Ross Tech's site has a listing for the Eos, which tells you *exactly* what your options are
Here is the link for the Eos
Also, there is a Technical forum, with a section for VAG-COM forum run by the people from Ross-Tech (who would have probably given you a link to the FAQ







)
They often answer questions about VAG-COM there, and give out good advice (but check their FAQ and online help before asking something basic)
I wouldn't get the Micro-CAN, but they I am the kind of person who wants to be able to use it on as many other VWs as possible (mine or someone else's). The Hex-xxx-CAN is more versatile (whether you use serial or USB version is a matter of what computers you have or will have and what sort of interface they have)
I have the Hex-COM+CAN, because serial works like a charm even in Linux, with very little extra effort (except for the people using cheap 3rd party cables and old software!







)
William


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_Good luck on that. I tried to ask my service guy to disable the DRL during my last service. They told me they were unable to do so sinlpy by giving me a lame excuse. I was going to suggest to them to unmark that DRL option via Vag Com, but resisted. 


Dealers do not all have Vag-Com. Yes, some tech's have it but most dealers do NOT have Vag-Com. So you resisting temtation ended up saving you from looking like a moron.
Using the VAG 5051 or 5052 machine is not as simple as using the vag-com and there is no literature from VW to inform users of the machines how to disable the DRL's. 
Dealers will not disable your DRL's as they are a safety feature on a car and disableing them leads to the possibility of law suits. Just do a search and find someone with a VAg-Com in your area and offer them a few beers or a few dollars to do you this kind favor.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pleshy_GTI_VR6* »_
Dealers will not disable your DRL's as they are a safety feature on a car and disableing them leads to the possibility of law suits.

Last October I did a reflash for the hesitation on the Passat and the service guy notice my DRL's are off and he want to turn them back on, got me very angry and I told him not to change anything or I'll break his neck. He start to lecture me that this vehicle is design that way, safety and blah blah blah....
He did not want to release my car until I sign off that if I get in to an accident they are not responsible in any away.








Regarding HID and DRL's. There is a different voltage coming to the harness when you have your DRL's running. It is visible at night if turn on and off your headlights switch and it is even more visible if you measure with voltmeter. I have a kit installed on EOS, when I first turned on the HID they start to flicker than shut down







The ballast protection kicked in properly. You might be able to trick that with a capacitor but the proper way is vag-com. I use the microcan, works great on EOS as well Passat


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

thanks.


----------



## badb0ybilly (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

sorry to resurect this thread.. but i stumbled across a 'disable drl' diy today. no vag com. no cutting or grounding wires..
simply push your headlight switch in.. you'll notice that the middle part of it will go in. turn it to the right and it will stop about half way. then pull the whole switch from the dash. push in the clips on the side to disconnect the switch from the wiring harness. then find the pin on the inside of the switch labeled TFL. use a key or something to bend that pin down towards the middle. plug in your switch to the harness. push back into the dash and voila.
good thing about it.. is its reversible.. (for a small number of times until that pin breaks off. but if you turn them off and realize you want them back on... just bend the pin back up.)


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (badb0ybilly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb0ybilly* »_sorry to resurect this thread.. but i stumbled across a 'disable drl' diy today. no vag com. no cutting or grounding wires..
simply push your headlight switch in.. you'll notice that the middle part of it will go in. turn it to the right and it will stop about half way. then pull the whole switch from the dash. push in the clips on the side to disconnect the switch from the wiring harness. then find the pin on the inside of the switch labeled TFL. use a key or something to bend that pin down towards the middle. plug in your switch to the harness. push back into the dash and voila.
good thing about it.. is its reversible.. (for a small number of times until that pin breaks off. but if you turn them off and realize you want them back on... just bend the pin back up.)























This applies to the MKIV platform and the B5 platform. It does not apply to any Eos, MKV or B6. Good try though. You get an A for effort.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Pleshy_GTI_VR6)*

LOL. I tried it and yes, it's totally different than what it is inside. It has number from 1-5,6-10. Nothing "TFL" on it. LOL


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

anyone care to try bending pins?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Don't do it. Our EOS wiring harness is totally different than what he mentioned. Hehe, you might loss your lights if you bend the wrong thing. LOL.


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

I wasn't volunteering. LOL


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (passat06boi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat06boi* »_I wasn't volunteering. LOL

THERE IS NO PIN TO BEND!
YOU HAVE TO HAVE A VAG-COM TO TURN THEM OFF!


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Please don't shout.
And we were just trying to see if there was a *POSSIBLE* way to disable them without a VAG-COM handy.


----------



## Pleshy_GTI_VR6 (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

I told you how to do it... I responded to the incorrect answer posted about bending pins. Yet you still do not listen. Now that I shouted you seemed to have listened...


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

It was more of a joke...


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Take a road trip out to sunny CA and I'll let you use my VAG-HEX thing. I disabled my DRL's and am really glad I did.







Why can't the Eos have the extremely cool white LED DRL's like the new Audi's


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (Grafixx101)*

Now if someone can workout how to retro fix Audi Style LED DRLs onto a Bi-Xenon equiped EOS I'll be really impressed..


----------



## NYC20AE (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (passat06boi)*

Everyone is saying "Use VAGCOM, USE VAGCOM"
Well, can anyone tell me what settings need to be changed in the VAGCOM to disable DRL and use the citylights as DRL's instead?
I'm getting tired of my headlights burning out every 12 - 14 months.


----------



## chessmck (Dec 22, 2003)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (NYC20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC20AE* »_Everyone is saying "Use VAGCOM, USE VAGCOM"
Well, can anyone tell me what settings need to be changed in the VAGCOM to disable DRL and use the citylights as DRL's instead?
I'm getting tired of my headlights burning out every 12 - 14 months.

\
You do it like this....
Removing DRL's
[Select]
[09 - Cent. Elect.]
[Long Coding - 07]
[Long Coding Helper]
Click on each of the Byte numbers in step 3) and you'll see the selectable options below.
Uncheck the box for "Daytime driving lights (North America)"
[Transfer Coding]
[Do It!]


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (NYC20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC20AE* »_Everyone is saying "Use VAGCOM, USE VAGCOM"
Well, can anyone tell me what settings need to be changed in the VAGCOM to disable DRL and use the citylights as DRL's instead?
I'm getting tired of my headlights burning out every 12 - 14 months.


I hope this one helps also.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (NYC20AE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NYC20AE* »_Everyone is saying "Use VAGCOM, USE VAGCOM"
Well, can anyone tell me what settings need to be changed in the VAGCOM to disable DRL and use the citylights as DRL's instead?
I'm getting tired of my headlights burning out every 12 - 14 months.


I am not sure you are able to switch the city lights to use it as DRLs instead. But u can switched the fog lights as DRLs. If u need help, let me know. VERY easy, takes less than 60 secs to do that via Vag-com.


----------



## NYC20AE (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: DRL Disable, VAG-COM ... :-( (darien)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darien* »_
I am not sure you are able to switch the city lights to use it as DRLs instead. But u can switched the fog lights as DRLs. If u need help, let me know. VERY easy, takes less than 60 secs to do that via Vag-com.

PM sent


----------

